# 700c disc wheelset for Boardman Hybrid?



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

If you've seen my post over in the commuting forum, you'll know I had my first "off" today – the result of which is, amongst other things, a bent front wheel (which the LBS have said might not be able to be straightened). Given that I've also already had to have my rear hub overhauled after less than 1000 miles, I've been thinking I might need to invest in some better wheels as I've lost confidence in the wheels.

I have no idea what rims I have now (4D DISC is all it says on them), and whilst they are unbranded, the spec sheet states that I have "Formula" hubs. My current cassette is SRAM 9-speed, although that's worn and I've got a Shimano replacement waiting to be fitted after the Winter is out.

I'm a bit bewildered with all the options when it comes to wheels, and don't want to spend a fortune – whilst the Boardman is my poor weather and winter commuter, I'll be switching to the Madone for commuting shortly anyway. Having said that though, I've already covered 1,500+ miles on it, and expect to do over 3,000 on the Boardman in a year. I don't want something which is worse than what I've got already, and if I can get something which is "better" (i.e. a bit stronger, lighter and longer lasting) for £100–£150 I'd be quite happy. I suspect cartridge bearings might be a good idea, but don't think I'll get them in that price bracket.

I've seen these on eBay, but I've really no idea if they're any good or not and would appreciate some other options to chose from, and opinions on the matter. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

Anyone? Lunchtime surfing has also turned up these Mavics – a bit more expensive, but am I right in thinking these have cartridge bearings, and would they be "better" than the aforementioned eBay find (Deore Hub, Mach1 rims)..?


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Anyone? Lunchtime surfing has also turned up these Mavics – a bit more expensive, but am I right in thinking these have cartridge bearings, and would they be "better" than the aforementioned eBay find (Deore Hub, Mach1 rims)..?


I asked the same question a few months ago when my Formula rear hub collapsed. I eventually ended up getting the ones you found on Ebay from Parkers. There's nothing wrong with them at all. Spin well and fit my Boardman Hybrid Pro no problems. I'd put about 1000 winter miles on them until my bike got nicked a couple of weeks ago. Yes, you can buy better than Deore hubs but as you've seen it starts to get expensive. Getting replacement wheels for the Boardmans is a royal pain!


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago when my Formula rear hub collapsed. I eventually ended up getting the ones you found on Ebay from Parkers. There's nothing wrong with them at all. Spin well and fit my Boardman Hybrid Pro no problems. I'd put about 1000 winter miles on them until my bike got nicked a couple of weeks ago. Yes, you can buy better than Deore hubs but as you've seen it starts to get expensive. *Getting replacement wheels for the Boardmans is a royal pain!*


Cheers SD  Not just Boardmans either surely, as there doesn't seem to be much choice in the 700c disc hub wheels department. Loads of options if you want road wheels (no disc brakes) or MTB wheels (discs, but wrong diameter) though. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

Only issue with the Mavics is the rims might be a bit wide as these are for a 29er MTB ! You'll need to compare rim width. Cross rides are great wheels though for the money.


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Only issue with the Mavics is the rims might be a bit wide as these are for a 29er MTB ! You'll need to compare rim width. Cross rides are great wheels though for the money.


Cheers fossyant  Just found the CrossRides on Mavic's website and it says the internal rim width is 19mm. So – if I'm reading Sheldon's page correctly – presumably they should be OK with 28mm or 35mm tyres, and probably wider but not 25mm? FWIW my Marathon Winters are 700x35 and Conti Tour Plus 700x32.

I'm presuming the Mavics at just over 2kg would be a bit lighter than the other Deore/Mach1 wheelset, plus benefit from cartridge bearings? Weight isn't really an issue, but longevity and quality is.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

2kg for those wheels is good. I've got 26" cross rides and been very happy with them.


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

Found another option – Mavic A319 rims (alloy double walled) laced to Shimano Deore Disc hubs using stainless double-butted Sapim spokes. Presumably nowhere near as good as the CrossRides, but they're quite a bit cheaper than the Parkers Deore/Mach1 option and seem good on paper.... could I really go wrong at just £89?


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2013)

All a bit gobbledegook for me, but my 700c disc braked Whyte has these
Rims: Alex Race 28, deep section road rim, 32 Hole rear and 28 Hole front

Rest of spec is here http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=10718&Item='Whyte Cambridge 2011 Hybrid/Commuter Bike'

Whether this is the same, no idea, but the front wheel is half price at CRC http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=87631


----------



## anyuser (21 Feb 2013)

Be careful. Whyte 700c disc R7 wheelsets have 130mm rear spacing.


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

vickster said:


> All a bit gobbledegook for me, but my 700c disc braked Whyte has these
> Rims: Alex Race 28, deep section road rim, 32 Hole rear and 28 Hole front. Rest of spec is here http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=10718&Item='Whyte Cambridge 2011 Hybrid/Commuter Bike'
> 
> Whether this is the same, no idea, but the front wheel is half price at CRC http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=87631


Thanks Vickster, and that's a nice Whyte you've got yourself there  I don't think that's the same wheel on CRC as is on your bike, and doesn't look to be a disc hub either so wouldn't suit mine... nice price for someone though!


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

anyuser said:


> Be careful. Whyte 700c disc R7 wheelsets have 130mm rear spacing.


Cheers  I've still to double-check my Boardman, but I think it's 135mm rear spacing.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2013)

Right. I assumed a wheel is a wheel. Obviously not!


----------



## Steve Saunders (21 Feb 2013)

I had to try to find a new rear wheel for my Boardman Performance Hybrid Comp at the start of the year. It seemed like it was a pain trying to find wheels. I noticed that Halfords did 700c rim/disc compatible wheels so I thought I'd give it a try. They worked perfectly, although they don't come with rim tape, are pretty heavy and I'm not sure how robust the hubs would be, spoke tensions seemed to be all over the place but the wheel did run true which is something I guess. In the end I kept it as an "emergency" wheel, but I ended up rebuilding my rear wheel myself using a Shimano Deore M525 Disc hub, which has an OverLockNut dimension of 135mm. It's as good as exactly the same dimensions as the OEM forumla hub so I was able to re-use the spokes etc, so the rebuild was reasonably straightforward and worked out cheap.

The Boardman Performance Hybrid Comp does have a 135mm rear drop-out spacing


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

vickster said:


> Right. I assumed a wheel is a wheel. Obviously not!


Sorry Vickster if I sounded ungrateful for your input... was much appreciated  I've discovered it's really quite tricky to find wheels – in fact, I've only found one wheel "off the shelf" (Parkers) that is an equivalent replacement for my existing Boardman wheels... or at least I think it is 

I'd like something with hubs that are going to last longer than 1000 miles, and if I can get something lighter and stronger that would be nice too. The Mavic CrossRides seem ideal, but I'm mulling over the fact that there's no QR front and they're twice what I'd originally hoped to spend. The Deore/Mavic A319 wheelset for £89 seems like a cracking deal, but I'm wondering if it's worth spending the money to get cartridge bearings (e.g. the CrossRides).


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> I had to try to find a new rear wheel for my Boardman Performance Hybrid Comp at the start of the year. It seemed like it was a pain trying to find wheels. I noticed that Halfords did 700c rim/disc compatible wheels so I thought I'd give it a try. They worked perfectly, although they don't come with rim tape, are pretty heavy and I'm not sure how robust the hubs would be, spoke tensions seemed to be all over the place but the wheel did run true which is something I guess. In the end I kept it as an "emergency" wheel, but I ended up rebuilding my rear wheel myself using a Shimano Deore M525 Disc hub, which has an OverLockNut dimension of 135mm. It's as good as exactly the same dimensions as the OEM forumla hub so I was able to re-use the spokes etc, so the rebuild was reasonably straightforward and worked out cheap.
> 
> The Boardman Performance Hybrid Comp does have a 135mm rear drop-out spacing


Cheers Steve, much appreciated 

The LBS managed to get my wheel 98% straight, but the rim was so bent I've now got some really tight spokes and some really slack ones apparently.... On that basis, and given that the Marathon Winters are back on, my thinking is to keep my existing Boardman wheels as backup/winter wheels and invest in another set. I don't want to spend a fortune, just enough to get "better" – i.e. stronger, lighter and more durable (although to paraphrase a certain song, two out of that three wouldn't be bad!)


----------



## Steve Saunders (21 Feb 2013)

The Shimano Deore M525 Disc hub I used runs smoother than the OEM forumla freehub from the Boardman wheels, and it seems to make the bike go a bit quicker as a result - though that might be because it's no longer got worn out grit filled bearings causing friction.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Cheers Steve, much appreciated
> 
> The LBS managed to get my wheel 98% straight, but the rim was so bent I've now got some really tight spokes and some really slack ones apparently.... On that basis, and given that the Marathon Winters are back on, my thinking is to keep my existing Boardman wheels as backup/winter wheels and invest in another set. I don't want to spend a fortune, just enough to get "better" – i.e. stronger, lighter and more durable (although to paraphrase a certain song, two out of that three wouldn't be bad!)


I have a couple of spare wheels for my old Boardman sat at home. The rear hub exploded - but other than that the're OK. Was going to keep then around for spares as I've now got a CX - but am happy to send you the front/rear wheel so you can canabolise the rim if you only need one good one? Wouldn't be after anything for it other than you covering the postage!


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I have a couple of spare wheels for my old Boardman sat at home. The rear hub exploded - but other than that the're OK. Was going to keep then around for spares as I've now got a CX - but am happy to send you the front/rear wheel so you can canabolise the rim if you only need one good one? Wouldn't be after anything for it other than you covering the postage!


Thanks SD, that's a very kind offer and much appreciated – PM coming your way


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Feb 2013)

RichK said:


> can I ask where from? I've a disc shod commuter & the wheels are 'disappointing' Thanks.


Found them on eBay: here's the link... I've still not decided whether to go for them or not, and am waiting confirmation from the seller as to whether or not they come with rim tape, and if they are drilled for schrader or presta.


----------



## MrJamie (21 Feb 2013)

You find quite a few more options for 700c disc wheels searching for '29er' and 'cx' wheels. I have a Mavic A319/Deore525 on the front of my hybrid, its been fine so far under the strains of a fat bloke and disc brakes 

I wanted to add though that I read the disc rim widths are different to road rims in terms of rim to tyre width, because of them being differently shaped. If you look at Mavic's docs the 19mm rims are rated for something like 30-50mm tyres (I'm using 40mm anyway), I have no idea how far you can stray from that, but just suggesting you double check if you need to


----------

